# Cute Idea Thanks To The Dapper Rat :-)



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thought i would upload a pic if the handy and cute project/idea that i got from the dapper rat website. So here it is






it's a thermal benie-bag. It was so simpel to make and fun as well . Also keeps the boys cool in the summer months .


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Is that rice in the bag?


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

yes.


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Awesome..... I guess I have a project to make also!


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here you go . Theres more info. here *http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm#beanbags . Enjoy*


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

i have tried making these but they always end up getting chewed open haha. my new ratties might be less interested in eating it so i'll have to try it again


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thankfully my ratties havent chewed them... yet haha. But thier fun to make haha.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Strange idea; I cannot imagine mine using it just to cool off. I think it might be chewed open right away and the danger of eating plastic? Maybe put a ceramic tile over it to keep it out of reach. I would not have expected this idea from dapper rat. I think a piece of marble tile (watch out for sharp edges) will do just as well. Ask The Home Depot, Lowes etc, for a broken one or so. Goodwill might have cheap marble plates sometimes.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

The link is above is to the dapperrat site if you would like to have a look. Its not plastic inside its rice. Perfectly ok if a few little peices are injested. Would never do something to hurt my boys.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

It is a great idea but I know that my girlies would think it would be such a wonderful treat instead, I would be concerned with them eating a lot and the rice expanding in their bellies.


----------

